# Husband becomes easily angered



## firsttimer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been married for 2 years. This is my first marriage and I have no "fairy tale" expectations of what marriage should be like. I would say 80-90% of the time our relationship is fine. It's the 10-20% that gets me wondering. 
My husband and I both have our share of communication issues which I know is a problem. Take tonight for example. His job is in jeopardy which is obviously concerning to him. He is tired of working for someone else and wants to think of a way to get rich. He throws around different ideas and I try to support him. Let me be honest...some of the ideas are not well thought through and I don't see the "big money potential". I would never say this to him however. He tells me that a woman at work, a secretary, is going to help him. I know nothing about who this woman is so I ask him how is she going to help and what the plan is. He then gets angry at me, stating that I'm jealous (he's accused me of this in the past and I can admit to times I have questioned women in his life that I haven't heard about). He refused to give me information on his plan, or should I say his plan with someone else. 
Am I wrong to feel shut out? I don't view my role as a wife as simply the person who does the laundry, cooks, cleans, and pays half of the bills. Am I not supposed to be his partner? Or do I have the idea of marriage all wrong?


----------



## modernnomad (Apr 22, 2010)

I have similar problems in my marriage. In fact I am struggling with something similar right now, its why i sought out this website tonight. We have been in counseling for 8 months or so now, and what I have learned about these sort of situations is that his reaction is probably coming from a place of insecurity. This is one of his issues, not yours. There are of course methods you can learn for more effective communication. Well, thats my two sense. Hope it helps.


----------



## firsttimer (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're going through something similar. We have discussed going to counseling to help improve our communication skills. Would you say its helped your situation at all?


----------

